# Politics and News > SOCIETY & humanities >  Bruneis plan to stone gays riles UN

## Roadmaster

Homosexuality has long been a criminal offence in Brunei, which  is situated on the island of Borneo, with a penalty of 10 years  in prison previously handed out for the offence. However, stoning  is now set to be allowed for a range of sexual offences, such as  rape, adultery, sodomy, extramarital sexual relations. The law is  planned to come into force on April 22.
http://rt.com/news/brunei-gay-death-stoning-104/

----------


## Calypso Jones

Sharia Horror show.

----------

Old Ridge Runner (04-18-2014)

----------


## Roadmaster

Afghanistan has decided to start again too. They are going to love them in the US. It's called tolerance for the liberals and get rid of the Christians.

----------


## lostbeyond

Well, the stoning for rape I can totally agree with.  The others are trash, I think.  For the gays, I thought they used to castrate them, not stone them ... .

----------


## GreenEyedLady

ummm.... It is the women who are stoned for BEING raped, not the criminal.

----------


## Roadmaster

I know last year in  Somalia a man was stoned to death for forcing a 13 year old boy to have sex with him. Don't expect them to come out against this or the Christians to fight for them. Christians are being attacked by Muslims and gays so they won't side unless they are attacked.

----------


## catfish

who that is without sin let him cast the first stone.
                                                          Jesus of Nazereth

----------


## Roadmaster

> who that is without sin let him cast the first stone.
>                                                           Jesus of Nazereth


Tell that to the Muslims, Christians haven't stoned anyone in years. Not that this man deserved the best of treatment after raping a young boy. A shot in the head if it were my son.

----------


## catfish

lol..yep, the scriptures don't have much to say about a 45 hollow point to the base of the medulla.

----------


## Roadmaster

> lol..yep, the scriptures don't have much to say about a 45 hollow point to the base of the medulla.


 Well stones are heavy. :Smiley20:

----------


## GreenEyedLady

It was a boy. It it had been a young girl, SHE would have been the one stoned.

----------


## Roadmaster

> It was a boy. It it had been a young girl, SHE would have been the one stoned.


It does happen.

----------


## lostbeyond

Was it Caligula, who had a private island filled with little boys just for his pleasure?  One day he decided to close it down for immorality, and execute all the boys there for loss of space.  Probably it could be argued, that there is no cure for rapists as well as rape victims, so it is logical to stone them all.

----------

